# Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen



## SchwalmAngler (9. März 2008)

Habe mir jetzt bei Ebay ca. 7 Kg Blei gekauft um mir Grundbleie zu gießen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die einzelnen Barren - jeder hat ca. 800g am besten klein bekomme? Zersägen ist wohl auch nicht. Hab mal versucht einen Barren mit einer Eisensäge klein zu sägen aber da sitzt man wohl einige Stunden.

Ich will sie auch nicht im ganzen einschmelzen, da ich so viele Grundbleie auch nicht auf einmal benötige, ausserdem dauert das Einschmelzen dann wohl ziemlich lange.

Ich habe neulich mal versucht einen Bleibarren in einer Konservendose auf meinem Gasbrenner, den ich zum Räuchern nehme, ein zu schmelzen. Nach ner halben Stunde war der Barren zwar extrem heiß, von Schmelzen war jedoch nichts zu merken.

Was sollte man am besten nehmen um so einen Bleibarren ein zu schmelzen? Ein normaler Gasbrenner reicht wohl nicht so ganz, oder muss ich einfach nur lang genug (1 bis 2 Stunden) warten?


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Mit dem Eisenbohrer ein Loch durchbohren (Späne sammeln !!!),
den Barren am Draht senkrecht aufhängen und ne breite Schüssel mit feuchtem Sand drunterstellen. Dann mit der Lötlampe von unten her abschmelzen.
Das, was abtropft, erkalten lassen und sammeln. Das lässt sich bequem wieder einschmelzen.

Aber dass Du den mit dem Gasbrenner nicht zum Schmelzen gebracht hast, wundert mich doch etwas...


----------



## jaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Ich kenn mich mit Bleigießen nicht aus, würde allerdings vorschlagen das Blei am Stück in einen Stahltiegel zu legen und dann ins Feuer zu legen.

Blei braucht glaub ich so etwa 350°C zum schmelzen. Wird halt ne Weile dauern bis der ganze Block flüssig ist. Kannst dir ja nebenher noch ein Würstchen grillen...


----------



## mr.krabs (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Ich kenn mich zwar auch nicht aus, aber du könntest doch veruchen mit einem Meißel o.ä. und einem Hammer das Teil zu durchtrennen.
Oder du schmilzt das Teil wie schon gesagt aufm Grill (es können über 1000°C erreicht werden) und dann gießt du es in einen Eimer Wasser wie an Silvester. Gieß es in einzelnen Tropfen, dann hast du Nugets. Ich hab mal gesehen, dass Goldschmelzer flüssiges Gold so zu Pellets schmelzen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Moin!
Also ich stelle einen alten Milchtopf auf den Campingkocher und schmelze ca 1 Kg am Stück. Nach dem Guss wird der Kocher wieder auf kleine Flamme gestellt so das das Blei gerade noch flüssig bleibt bis zum nächsten Guss. Ein Rest wird in eine mit Talkum ausgepuderte Niroschüssel gegossen und kann abkühlen.
Ich schmelze mir aus Altblei Barren von ca 1kg Größe (1/3) der Schüssen, die Größe lässt sich doch gut verarbeiten?


PS: Butterkekse haben eine schöne Blechdose zum Blei schmelzen , eine Gripzange gibst im Baumarkt.



Fröhliches Bastel!
Jens


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Wie gesagt, wenn er's in der Dose auf'm Gasbrenner nicht flüssig bekommen hat, sollte er vielleicht erst mal prüfen, ob's nicht doch'n Silberbarren ist...:q


----------



## Pixelschreck (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Bischen Wärme sollte natürlich schon vorkommen. Mit 'nem besseren Feuerzeug wird das nun mal nichts. Das Blei muss gut flüssig sein zum Gießen zumal ja meist noch andere Stoffe in der Legierung sind die den Schmelzpunkt hoch setzen. Oder es sind 80% Zink in der Legierung?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Laut dem Verkäufer handelt es sich um einen Bleibarren. Von Zink hatte er nichts gesagt.

Wie lange dauert das so bis ein 1Kg Barren geschmolzen ist?

Es handelt sich um solche Bleibarren:
http://cgi.ebay.de/50-Bleibarren-ge...ryZ65986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## köfi01 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Hallo SchwalmAngler

Also ich bin Dachdecker(arbeite fast jeden Tag mit Blei ) .Für so einen Barren brauchst du vieleicht 15 Min.Ich mache es mit Gas und Lötbrenner.ich mache meine Formen alle selber.


----------



## arno (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Moin!
Also bei Barren von rund 1 Kilo , kann man schon mal 2-3 Stunden brauchen um dies zu verflüssigen.
zumindest nach meiner Methode.
Einherdelektrolplatte., Stiehltopf drauf und kochen lassen.
Irgendwann wirds schon schmelzen.
Beim nächsten Mal, geht man dann besser zum Dachdecker und fragt, ob man für nen paar Euro Reste aus der Tonne bekommt.
Das Blei kann man dann auch mit den bloßen Händen in Streifen zerreißen und die schmelzen dann auch dementsprechend schneller, als so ein dicker Klotz.
Aber ein Kilo Blei in Formen gießen sollte doch mindestens an Masse angesetzt werden, oder ich will alle paar Wochen Blei gießen!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Und dran denken, beim Arbeiten mit Blei setzt man sich auch gesundheitlichen Gefahren aus. Unbedingt die Hände gut waschen und auch möglichst im Freien verarbeiten, die Dämpfe sind auch giftig.


----------



## arno (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Hallo SchwalmAngler
> 
> Also ich bin Dachdecker(arbeite fast jeden Tag mit Blei ) .Für so einen Barren brauchst du vieleicht 15 Min.Ich mache es mit Gas und Lötbrenner.ich mache meine Formen alle selber.


Tja, als Dachdecker hat man eben das passende Werkzeug für so einen Barren!


----------



## köfi01 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und dran denken, beim Arbeiten mit Blei setzt man sich auch gesundheitlichen Gefahren aus. Unbedingt die Hände gut waschen und auch möglichst im Freien verarbeiten, die Dämpfe sind auch giftig.



|good: Genau richtig !Mit dem Werkzeug das stimmt auch 
Bei uns in der Firma kommen auch immer ein paar Leute Bleischrott holen.Dafür will der "Allte" nichts haben.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Ich habs jetzt hinbekommen.
Ich habe den Barren, nachdem ichs mit nem kleinen Lötbrenner erfolglos versucht habe, nochmal in die Konservendose gepackt und auf den Gasbrenner gestellt. Diesmal habe ich allerdings eine mit Deckel genommen und siehe da ... es hat nicht lang gadauert, da war das Blei geschmolzen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Noch 'n Tipp: Wenn du zufällig etwas dickeres Lötzinn mit Flussmittelseele im Schrank hast gib etwas zu Anfang mit in den Topf. Das Zeug schmitzt sehr schnell und bildet eine gute Wärmeleitung zwischen Blei und Topf. ersatzweise sind auch einige kleine Stückchen Blei oder Bleischrot ganz sinnvoll. wird die wärme vom Topf erstmal gut an das Blei weitergeleitet geht's wesentlich schneller.
Hitzeschutzhandschuhe nicht vergessen.


----------



## Ollek (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt bei Ebay ca. 7 Kg Blei gekauft um mir Grundbleie zu gießen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die einzelnen Barren - jeder hat ca. 800g am besten klein bekomme? Zersägen ist wohl auch nicht. Hab mal versucht einen Barren mit einer Eisensäge klein zu sägen aber da sitzt man wohl einige Stunden.
> 
> Ich will sie auch nicht im ganzen einschmelzen, da ich so viele Grundbleie auch nicht auf einmal benötige, ausserdem dauert das Einschmelzen dann wohl ziemlich lange.
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat hmm 800 gramm Barren sind eigentlich nichts besonderes,(ein guter Norwegenpilker oder halt ein Naturköderblei)
weiss nicht wie einige da 2-3 Stunden schmelzen?|bigeyes

Wir schmelzen 15 kg Barren mit Propanbrenner in einem Grossen Topf in ca 40 min.

Es ist besser du schmelzt einen Barren von 800 Gr. und fertigst dir dann eine entsprechende Anzahl Grundbleie.

Auch mit Elektroherd sollte man einen 800 gr. Barren schnell einschmelzen können. 

Wenn du die Barren aber dennoch kleiner haben willst geh in eine gute Schlosserei, die haben dort Bandsägen denen Blei nichts ausmacht, sind ruckzuck durch. Dort lass ich mir meine Barren immer kleinsägen (auf 10-15kg Grösse)

Gruss


----------



## arno (14. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat hmm 800 gramm Barren sind eigentlich nichts besonderes,(ein guter Norwegenpilker oder halt ein Naturköderblei)
> weiss nicht wie einige da 2-3 Stunden schmelzen?|bigeyes
> 
> Wir schmelzen 15 kg Barren mit Propanbrenner in einem Grossen Topf in ca 40 min.
> ...


Ich glaub ich schau mich mal , nach nem Gasbrenner um!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich Verunreinigungen im Bleibarren heraus bekome?

Wenn ich den Barren geschmolen hab, ist einiges an anderen Metallen und Dreck in meinem Behältnis mit dem ich die Bleie schmelze.


----------



## Ollek (15. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn der Topf so groß ist, das der Barren rein passt!|supergriDann brauchts auch keine Ewigkeit!



@ Arno was habt ihr für Töpfe?

Wir reden hier über 800gr Blei ich glaub das passt auch in eine "5 min Terine" (natürlich die Stahlversion )


arno schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich schau mich mal , nach nem Gasbrenner um!



Brauchste nicht, für kleinere Giessereien nehm ich auch ne E- Herd Platte und einen normalen Topf von ca 20cm durchmesser und ca 8cm tiefe. geht ratzfatz

@ schwalm angler

für die Schlacke nehm ich so ne Lochkelle aus der Küche...
!!! Vorsicht !!! Gefahr von der Mutter Oberin droht.

Gruss


----------



## arno (16. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Arno was habt ihr für Töpfe?
> 
> Wir reden hier über 800gr Blei ich glaub das passt auch in eine "5 min Terine" (natürlich die Stahlversion )
> 
> ...



#h#h#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bleibarren zerkleinern / einschmelzen*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich Verunreinigungen im Bleibarren heraus bekome?
> 
> Wenn ich den Barren geschmolen hab, ist einiges an anderen Metallen und Dreck in meinem Behältnis mit dem ich die Bleie schmelze.



Im Normalfall schwimmt der Dreck oben auf, ich habe das immer mit einem Holzlöffel abgesammelt. 

Das Blei habe ich durch ein Sieb (aus einer Konservendose selbst mit einem Nagel oder Bohrer gefertigt) in Wasser laufen lassen, das hat bestens funktioniert um Kugeln herzustellen, waren einfacher zu dosieren als Barren.

Leider wohne ich in einer Wohnung, da kann ich solche Späße wie bei meinen Eltern im Garten nicht mehr veranstalten.


----------

